#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  IILM Greater Noida admission 2012, campus, fee, branches, placements, ranking

## Saumya

*About:* The IILM Academy of Higher Learning, Greater Noida was set up in 2001 under the aegis of the Ram Krishan & Sons Charitable Trust to groom bright young students, who would chart the future course of a progressively global society. College of Engineering & Technology and College of Management Studies under the Academy aim at achieving excellence in technological and management education through adaptation, innovation and continuous up gradation.

*Branches:
*
Bachelors of Technology in Bio TechnologyBachelors of Technology in Computer Science & EngineeringBachelors of Technology in Electronics & Communication EngineeringBachelors of Technology in Electrical EngineeringBachelors of Technology in Mechanical Engineering*Campus Facilities:

Library: 
*
Modern state-of-the-art facilities, equipped with the latest reading, research and reference material in print, electronic & audiovisual formatLarge spacious reading room, which provides a congenial environment and total concentration for study and researchVast collection of books, periodicals, national and international journals, review articles on various management related subjectsTo develop the right values in students and assist them in overall development, the library has a wide collection of appropriate books on ethics and social issues*Cafeteria:* An indoor, air cooled cafeteria on the premises is open till late hours   to provide meals & snacks/ beverages chef- made according to your   personal taste & preferences.

*Hostels:* To make the environment conducive for holistic development of students,   IILM Academy ensures provision of all basic necessities in the hostel   which includes a well lit, and adequately ventilated spacious room,   equipped with a bed, study table, computer node and an attached bath.

Hostel facility has a power back up and clean drinking waterFacilities are there for various indoor / outdoor activitiesOn weekends, the hostel bus takes the students for an outing to the shopping malls/ movies etc.The Hostel kitchen provides   wholesome meal three times a day. It is is gearing up to offer a   palatable multi-cuisine to the resident studentsA laundry room fitted with washing machines is being set up in the hostelSetting up of a dish-antenna   would give students access to cable viewing through a television placed   in the common room. Screening of current movies, twice a week, is being   made availableIt also provides air conditioners at a nominal cost to the students*Placements: 

- Highest salary: 4.25 LPA (CUMMINS)
- Lowest Salary: 1.2 LPA (Satnam Infraprojects Pvt. Ltd.)

FEE Structure:

Total Fee for 1st Year: Rs. 99900
**Total Fee for 2nd Year: Rs. 82950
**Total Fee for 3rd Year:* *Rs. 82950
**Total Fee for 4th Year:* *Rs. 84350

Total Fee: Rs. 350150


Ask your queries below...*





  Similar Threads: Galgotia Greater  Noida 2012 Admissions, CutOff, Branches, Placements, Fee Direct Btech admission 2012 in IILM , GREATER NOIDA" "Direct MCA admission 2012 in IILM ,GREATER NOIDA" JRE Engineering College, Greater Noida 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements JIMS Greater Noida 2012 Admissions, Fee,  Branches, Placements Discussion

----------

